# Aspen town run WOOD



## arenella76 (Jan 17, 2007)

At the weir on Stillwater Road, there is a tree running parallel with the river hung on the upper lip of the weir. TIGHT right still goes but worth a scout!


----------



## sealion (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------

